# Let's see some pics of your hunting rigs!



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Poor man's BBB...it's amazing what this baby will do with the stock 9hp and some clutch work. It truly has changed our bow-camp forever. It's a riot!

Picked it up straight off the golf course and spent the summer making upgrades. First was the lift, rims, and tires. Got lucky and found the bed at a garage sale (added spray-in bedliner). Fabbed up the overhead light bar (BRIGHT!), and installed head and taillights. 

Found a rear hitch, and fabbed up a front receiver and mount plate for a Superwinch 2500, then installed winch controls to the steering column and added a dome light for the wee-morning, last minute prep in the field.

Made some clutch enhancements to gain torque and maintain speed (GPS best of 25.7mph)

Added bow/rifle holders and my buddy had the rubbermaid 'deer cart' for critter recoveries (solid-filled the tires to avoid flats). 

After opening weekend, heavy-duty springs became necessary, and now it's a dream and doesn't touch hardly any gas. Hopefully the motor holds :evilsmile


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

CMRM said:


> I can't seem to find a picture of my Bad-**** '06 Chrysler Town and Country.
> 
> It's got stow-and-go suckas!!!!


You betcha! Stow'n go is the cats behind! Until those came out I thought I was really sty'lin when I upgraded my older Caravan to one with sliding doors on both side! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

This hauls and tows all the gear to camp.









This gets me anywhere else I need to go!










Love that 78 Bronco! Those were great rigs. The fact that it is now a classic makes me feel old!


----------



## dgi302 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My new addition..


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I sold my BEAST earlier this year. 1990 Suburban, 6" lift, 35's, mildly massaged 350. It would go places you probably shouldn't go.:evil: I'm still looking for something to replace it. I'll just go stand in the corner over here and drool.:banghead3  FRANK


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Finally got the pic to work....


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Finally got the pic to work....


Been mud bogging with that Bad Boy..Looks like it works good.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

glockman55 said:


> Been mud bogging with that Bad Boy..Looks like it works good.


That was Oct 3, and it was a sloppy mess (but the deer were moving!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Finally got the pic to work....


 
Are the stroh's holders refrigerated ?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I need to get me one of those carts!

Wanna trade it for a Bronco? J/K!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

swamptromper said:


> Are the stroh's holders refrigerated ?


Good eye, never seen them, I just noticed the light bar and the bow racks..Cool


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

My up-north golf cart. It's a Yamaha G9 (gas) work in progress. So far, we installed the lift kit, knobbies, windshield, headlights, padded steering wheel (warmer on the fingers), gun rack, trailer hitch & camo topper. I've still got to cut the holes in the camo front facia to accomodate the headlights. And, I'm still looking around for something for the back end, either the seats that fold out to a bed/shelf, or a tilt box; something like that. Already have a small trailer for hauling stuff.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Heres a couple of pictures of our g16 yamaha. It has lift, tiresand wheels, and some mild engine mods. It also has some clutch mods. I built the racks, trailer hitch and winch mount.


















I wish we had a picture of my wife opening day when she hauled out five deer at one time.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

autumnlovr said:


> My up-north golf cart. It's a Yamaha G9 (gas) work in progress. So far, we installed the lift kit, knobbies, windshield, headlights, padded steering wheel (warmer on the fingers), gun rack, trailer hitch & camo topper. I've still got to cut the holes in the camo front facia to accomodate the headlights. And, I'm still looking around for something for the back end, either the seats that fold out to a bed/shelf, or a tilt box; something like that. Already have a small trailer for hauling stuff.


You might want to consider a hitch hauler to carry deer. I am going to make one for my cart becuase the racks sit so high.


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

mine is a 84' honda big red and a 2003 dodge ram 4x4, nothing fancy just gets the job done. although the big red can sure beat the heck out of you on a ruff trail, no suspension just big bouncy tires that sometimes just want to buck you right off!! LOL


----------

